# hair clips for 1 year old?



## pixiewytch (Feb 7, 2007)

My fifteen month old DD's hair is starting to get in her eyes and I really want to grow out the bangs instead of cutting it. I'm wondering if anyone knows of any hair clips/barrettes that would be suitable for that age. I definitely don't want anything made in china because of the recent lead scares and I'm looking at maybe the cute haba hair clips. They all say 3+ though so I'm wondering if it seems safe for her age or if hair clips will even keep her fine hair back.


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

We have a few No Slippy Hair Clippys. They're a little pricey, but they work.

We keep DD's hair back with those little elastic bands as well (the really little ones, but not the 'braces' sized).

The main issue is making sure she doesn't swallow the elastic. I make sure to take it out when she's in the carseat


----------



## pixiewytch (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh, those are so adorable! Thank you for sharing. I think I'll buy some right away.


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

there are a lot of WAHM that make hairbows for little ones that you can choose to have the no slippy grip added. I'm a hairbow mama







and my favorite place to get bows for little ones is http://www.babesnbowsboutique.com/ because she's affordable


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

We did a variety of different clips and ponytails until dd figured out how to take them all out. I kept finding her sitting, playing with whatever clip had been in her hair. We cut bangs.


----------



## butterflykisses4 (Oct 16, 2007)

We do little rubber band too you cna get them in colors or clear everywhere! They are the only things that work and conisdering both my girls were practically born with piggy tales these ar every important!


----------



## pixiewytch (Feb 7, 2007)

Leximom, those are cute too, and cheaper!! I have a question though. I notice on these sites that they only show one hair clip in the picture. So these prices are for one, not a pair? Just making sure, that is a bit steep.

Meggles, I worry too about spending money on hair clips just to have DD pull them right out of her hair. Bangs are just high maintenance and I've always preferred hair that is all one length, even for my son.


----------



## Way Up North (Sep 15, 2007)

At that age I swore by the plastic Goody barettes (probably MIC, though!) you get at the pharmacy.
We have some great ones that stay in beautifully from Etsy:
http://onegirliegirl.etsy.com and http://happyhousequilts.etsy.com.
And yep, those tiny little elastics are great, too.
Basically any hair thingy is going to be 3+ unless it is a giant loopy bow LOL, at that age, I usually took dd's out when she was in the car seat. But we used something daily and soon she just quit touching them


----------



## pixiewytch (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh wow, those are cute too! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## leximom (Jul 4, 2005)

yes, they are for a single bow. Her store is pretty inexpensive, but hairbows in general can get pretty spendy.


----------



## Absinthia (Mar 18, 2008)

The Haba hair clips say 3+ because they might be a choking hazard for younger children. Haba does make some small clips that are suitable for very fine hair.

I buy cheap clips from Claire's.


----------



## pixiewytch (Feb 7, 2007)

Ooh, be careful about Claire's. They are one of the companies who had several cheap kiddie jewelry items tested with high levels of lead.







: That's one of the reasons I won't buy any hair clips from any old discount store. You just never know.


----------



## mom2mimi (May 26, 2004)

I buy mine off etsy, from this mama. They are sooo cute and stay put and I think they are pretty reasonably priced. I just bought a bunch to match the outfits my one year old dd got for her bday. I especially like the itty bitty baby clips.

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5342556


----------



## pixiewytch (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey, those are great prices. Thanks!


----------

